# all nighter?



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

my wife is going to be gone for this weekend and i looking to do a all nighter. does anyone have a good sugestion where to go. please let me know. thanks


----------



## kmad61 (Jun 19, 2005)

I vote Seagull pier,We slayed them there last week.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*seagull*

the last few times i have been there, it was so crowded there was no room to breath. i dont know maybe i will end up there.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

All nighter,, would fish the beach, same fish, no crowd and ya can drink beer. Would have a few friends go so i wouldnt be drinking alone.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone for pulling an all nighter at chicks/cbbt????


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

on Saturday that is...........


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

What would you be going for up at chicks? I am heading to Sandbridge by the pier tomorrow night from 8:30 to 10:30 (too bad they won't let that be a 24 hour lot) to try for sharks


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

My wife pulled a nice sand shark out of the last week. We didn't measure it but it was the biggest we caught all year.


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

*Sand Shark at Sandbridge...*

What was she using for bait? I bought a package of frozen whole squid and poagies. 

All nighter...what are you looking to catch (so I know what bait to bring)? I could get there about ten p.m. and hang on for the duration. My nine year old son, might go for the adventure as well. I could also ask some of my other die hard fish friends. I like the beer idea, especially since I wouldn't have to drive anywhere soon 

Also, I will bring a kayak with a lantern to paddle out the lines further than casting distance (if the water is calm). I have some tiki torches to keep the return trip in sight as well. What the he**, I wil bring a grill and matchlight to eat what we catch if it is regulation.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

well i guess if a bunch of you gonna show up. i might as well come. so i can learn some of your tricks of the trade, cause im self taught. so i would appericate anything you can teach me. later


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

countingdown said:


> well i guess if a bunch of you gonna show up. i might as well come. so i can learn some of your tricks of the trade, cause im self taught. so i would appericate anything you can teach me. later



looking foward on meeting ya countdown,, i dont knwo about tell ya all my secerts but im sure i can let ya in on some of them


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

Bait: squid, minows, bloodworms or FBBWs, shrimp, mullet or men, or whatever you would like to bring.......


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

elhazzja said:


> Bait: squid, minows, bloodworms or FBBWs, shrimp, mullet or men, or whatever you would like to bring.......



now is that men with mullets


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!! nah i meant the bait fish that i can't spell because my brain is in recess right now.......


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

*where do i go?*

Where will you be? I can get there at 10 p.m. I will be wearing a red and gold Virginia Tech hat and a gray sweatshirt with dark jeans. Plus, I will have a lot of gear. The last time I stayed up all night was last August completing a sunset to sunrise hundred mile bike ride  

Last night at Sandbridge...8 minutes and 37 seconds into it, we got slammed on one of four lines in the water. Unfortunately, we didn't hook it, and spent the remaining of the 2 hours having our bait taken...one cast after the next (at least we were getting bites). We are determined though, and will return Friday night for a couple of hours. Baiting bloody fish as the water ahead of us got and darker and darker with the night sky, was an ominous and suspenseful experience to say the least...and after it was said and done...with only 1 finished beer...it seemed as only ten minutes had passed


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

for directions look on the saturdaynight fishing party at chix beach everything is there. or 


take 64 towards norfolk, 3 exits after the airport exit ,get off Northampton blvd,keep going straight down until you pass a school on the right side.your next light would be pleasure house rd, turn left .follow that road all the way down thru the light until you come to the end. at the end turn left .go straight until you see a stop sign.turn right at stop sign ,go down then take your next right, park somewhere on the right side (watch the signs). walk towards the bridge (to the end of the street)and there will be a cut through to get to the beach.


----------



## vbman2004 (Aug 4, 2005)

*All nighters*

You all have anymore planned? I would like to get in on this one...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

vbman2004 said:


> You all have anymore planned? I would like to get in on this one...


Im sure we will ,, but speaking for my self since i dont fish that much threw the week my weekends are pretty much all nighters and days  unless the honey dew list is a mile long.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Im sure we will ,, but speaking for my self since i dont fish that much threw the week my weekends are pretty much all nighters and days  unless the honey dew list is a mile long.



Oh man i can relate to that!


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*bait*

hey, does anyone have any suggestions what kind of bait to buy. i used the last of my bait last weekend and didnt catch a thing. i got fb bw and squid. but looking for something i can get a big bite and im gonna be there when i get up in the afternoon. since the wife is going to be gone i dont have to worry about " im tired can we go" speech. or order depends on how you wanna look at it. buy the way i will have lots of beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

countingdown said:


> hey, does anyone have any suggestions what kind of bait to buy. i used the last of my bait last weekend and didnt catch a thing. i got fb bw and squid. but looking for something i can get a big bite and im gonna be there when i get up in the afternoon. since the wife is going to be gone i dont have to worry about " im tired can we go" speech. or order depends on how you wanna look at it. buy the way i will have lots of beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That bait that you have will get ya what ya want for the bigger stuff, all you have to do is catch the smaller stuff cut it up or just put it on alive cast out and wait and wait and sometimes wait some more


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> That bait that you have will get ya what ya want for the bigger stuff, all you have to do is catch the smaller stuff cut it up or just put it on alive cast out and wait and wait and sometimes wait some more



yep, last two times i used cutbait, i caught a nice striper and a 14' bitter last night off the beach.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> yep, last two times i used cutbait, i caught a nice striper and a 14' bitter last night off the beach.


Now is that a 14 foot or 14 inch


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Now is that a 14 foot or 14 inch


thats Foot!!!!!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thats Foot!!!!!



14 foot eh ya sure your still not down there fightin the ole girl


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> 14 foot eh ya sure your still not down there fightin the ole girl



you know what they say, where theres small ones , there has to be big ones!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Heck guys. My "Nothings" are bigger'n that!!  Why, I got a 22 footer last week on a peanut butter& Jelly sandwich with asparagus filling. Beat that ... HA!


----------



## vbman2004 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Allnighter*

Well, I will be attending at least one this year. Want to get out there and hook something bigger than the croakers I was hooking...


chris..


----------

